# 9900K auf MSI Z390 in Spec betreiben



## dcode (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich experimentiere gerade damit, meinen 9900K auf einem MSI Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon (Bios v1.20) im Rahmen der Intel-Spec zu betreiben. Stein des Anstoßes war dieser Bericht von GamersNexus, der u.a. erwähnt, dass es auf ihrem MSI Godlike gar nicht erst möglich war, die CPU im Rahmen der Vorgaben zu betreiben. Muss aber natürlich irgendwie gehen.

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann gehen die Standardeinstellungen meines Boards davon aus, dass ich gerne einen 24/7 OC auf 4737,6Mhz (bei einer BCLK von 100,8Mhz) betreiben möchte, wenn ich das XMP-Profil aktiviere und ET/MCE deaktiviert lasse. Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich natürlich vortrefflich diskutieren. Worum es mir aber konkret geht ist, eine korrekte Baseline zu etablieren, auf die ich dann mit manuellem OC aufbauen kann.

Die Informationslage für korrekte Standardeinstellungen ist leider etwas dünn, also hangele ich mich an Datenblättern und Screenshots entlang und bin momentan bei folgenden Settings angelangt (*Update:* Werte aktualisiert):

*Overclocking*

CPU Ratio Apply Mode: *Turbo Ratio*
1-Core Ratio Limit: *50* (=Auto)
2-Core Ratio Limit: *50* (=Auto)
3-Core Ratio Limit: *49* (Auto=50)
4-Core Ratio Limit: *48* (=Auto)
5-Core Ratio Limit: *48* (=Auto)
6-Core Ratio Limit: *47* (=Auto)
7-Core Ratio Limit: *47* (=Auto)
8-Core Ratio Limit: *47* (=Auto)
CPU Ratio Offset When Running AVX: 0 (=Auto)
Ring Ratio: *43*
MISC Setting\Enhanced Turbo: Disabled
CPU Base Clock (Mhz): *100.01*
Extreme Memory Profile(XMP): *Enabled*
*Overclocking\CPU Features*

Long Duration Power Limit(W): *95*
Long Duration Maintained(s): *28*
Short Duration Power Limit(W): *210* (*)
CPU Current Limit(A): *193* (*)
Diese Einstellungen tun das, was man erwarten würde, sprich beim Aktivieren des Turbos entsprechend Strom ziehen und nach kurzer Zeit aufgrund von Power Limit Throttling auf 95W abfallen und halten. Die 3,6 Ghz Base bekommt man dann auch hin und wieder zu sehen.

*Update: Erklärung der Werte*
Die Standardeinstellungen des Boards verwenden *All core* statt *Turbo Ratio* mit einem fixen Multiplikator von *47x*, entsprechend sind also die spezifizierten Multiplikatoren einzustellen. Die Ring-Ratio fixiert MSI bei *47x*, spezifiziert sind aber *43x*. Das Ändern der Base Clock auf *100,01 Mhz* verhindert die automatische Erhöhung auf *100,8 Mhz* wenn das XMP-Profil aktiviert wurde. Die interessanten Einstellungen für die TDP verstecken sich im Untermenü "CPU Features" und weichen, falls auf *Auto*, stark von Intels Vorgaben ab (PL1=PL2=Unlimited), so dass der Turbo praktisch ständig gehalten wird. Das "Long Duration Power Limit" (PL1) gibt an, wieviel Watt in länger anhaltenden Lastzuständen verbraucht werden dürfen, hier ist also *95W* einzustellen. Das "Short Duration Power Limit" (PL2) gibt an, wieviel Watt kurzzeitig im Rahmen des "Long Duration Maintained"-Zeitfensters (Tau, *28s*) verwendet werden können. Bei *210W* handelt es sich um den Standardwert, den Asus verwendet, und Intel gegenüber AnandTech bestätigt hat. Intel's Empfehlung ist, diesen Wert an die Spannungsversorgung des Boards und die spezifizierte TDP des CPU-Kühlers anzupassen. Der konservativste Wert, den Intel hier nennt, ist *95W * 1,25 = 118,75W*. Hat man z.B. einen für 150W spezifizierten Kühler, könnte man hier *165W* verwenden (etwas Wärme führt der Sockel/das PCB ab). Das "CPU Current Limit" (IccMax) auf Auto beträgt *255,75A*, ist aber mit *193A* spezifiziert. IccMax wird allerdings hauptsächlich durch die VRMs limitiert und hat nur indirekten Einfluss auf die TDP, sprich wenn MSI hier 255,75A verwendet, sollte das wohl auch drin sein.

*Update: SVID Behavior*
An verschiedenen Stellen wird davon berichtet, das SVID Behavior auf "Intel's fail safe" einzustellen. Dieser Wert scheint Board-spezifisch zu sein (Intel's fail safe scheint sozusagen die Alternative für Boards zu sein, die das nicht selbst besser managen) und ist im vorliegenden Bios entweder nicht vorhanden oder ich finde es nicht.

*Update: Sinnvolle Non-OC-Basiswerte für mein spezielles System*
Da es für einige Optionen (PL2, IccMax) also keine exakten Vorgaben seitens Intel gibt und diese explizit vom jeweiligen System abhängig sind, sollten sinnvolle Basiswerte für mein System wie folgt aussehen:


_Einstellungen wie oben, außer..._
Short Duration Power Limit(W): *165* (150W Kühler)
CPU Current Limit(A): *Auto* (MSI-"Spec", sprich 255,75A)
Und siehe da, die CPU verhält sich wie erwartet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Korrektes Turbo-Verhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Korrektes Throttle-Verhalten mit Prime95 (kein AVX). Hier mit 100,8 Mhz (Auto), war nur zu faul neue Screenshots zu machen.

Heißt auch: Das Turbo-Verhalten der CPU lässt sich nun recht simpel mittels Änderungen an PL1 und PL2 an die Kühlsituation anpassen. In einem kurzen Realitätsabgleich mittels Far Cry 5 scheinen meine Anpassungen übrigens trotz 2080 Ti und 1080p zu keinen nennenswerten Unterschieden gegenüber dem MSI-Standard zu führen, vermutlich da das reale Lastverhalten dort problemlos in den gesetzten Rahmen passt (~85W).

*Update: Stock-Leistung mittels Undervolting optimieren*
Meine CPU läuft mit folgenden Einstellungen eine Stunde Linpack-stabil (but your mileage may vary):


_Einstellungen wie oben, außer..._
CPU Core/GT Voltage Mode: *Adaptive + Offset*
CPU Core Voltage Offset Mode: *-*
CPU Core Voltage Offset: *0.075*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Throttle-Verhalten mit Prime95 (kein AVX). Hier: Benötigt weniger Strom während des Turbo-Zeitfensters und hält bei ähnlichen Temperaturen in PL1/95W seine 4,14 Ghz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Throttle-Verhalten mit Prime95 (mit AVX) zum Vergleich. Ziemlich unspektakulär, vielleicht da die CPU und/oder das Bios (im Adaptive Mode) weiterhin dynamisch auf die jeweilige Last reagieren kann, was bei einem OC mit Fixwerten (insb. Vcore) nicht mehr der Fall ist und dort den AVX-Offset notwendig macht. Vcore sieht in meinem Fall z.B. wie folgt aus:


Ohne AVX: 1.181V PL2, 1.106V PL1
Mit AVX: 1.256V PL2, 1.147V PL1
Differenz: *+75mV* PL2, *+41mV* PL1
Bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich etwas übersehen habe


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2018)

Bei meinem Asus Hero werden mit den Standardeinstellungen die Intel vorgaben gehalten.
CPU taktet zwischen 4,7 und 5 Ghz und die 95Watt werden auch gehalten. Ich musste alles selbst freistellen damit ich alles offen habe und mein OC ausreizten kann.
Habe aber auch schon davon gelesen das mein Board hier eine Ausnahme sein soll und andere Boards mit Stock schon alles raus holen.


----------



## dcode (30. Dezember 2018)

Hab' auch noch das hier gefunden: A Messy Situation: Intel's Stock Profile and Power Limits

Das PL1 Zeitfenster scheint also tatsächlich 28s zu betragen, während IccMax mit 193A spezifiziert ist und Intel erwartet, dass PL2 an die VRMs des Boards/den CPU-Kühler angepasst wird (Asus verwendet 210W, ein Wert, den Intel auch gegenüber AnandTech erwähnt haben soll). Zwischenstand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> CPU taktet zwischen 4,7 und 5 Ghz und die 95Watt werden auch gehalten.



Dann kann die anliegende Last aber nicht besonders groß sein (oder nur wenige Threads nutzen). Kein 9900K dieser Welt bleibt bei 95W bei den Taktraten wenn er wirklich was zu tun hat.

Ein Kollege von mir hat ebenfalls vor kurzem seinen 9900K auf Stocksettings eingebremst (AsRock Z390-Brett aber frag mich nicht mehr welches). Das Resultat bei hoher Last auf allen Threads (Videokompression, also keine synthetischen benchmarks sondern echte reale Anwendung die 16 Threads nutzt) ist ein Takt der zwischen etwa 3,8 und 4,2 GHz pendelt (im PL1).


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2018)

Habe den Prozessor seit einem Monat bei mir verbaut und ich sage es nochmal... der Prozessor kommt nicht über 95 Watt mit normalen Anwendungen und Spiele.
Videokompression ist was anderes und da ich so was nicht nutze und deshalb noch nicht damit probiert habe möchte ich es damit nicht ausschließen.

Ich muss Benchmark oder Prime95 ausführen um 95 Watt zu überschreiten.
Dann komme ich auch auf 200 Watt oder noch weiter darüber, je nach Auslastung.

Kann dir einige Beispiele zeigen...
Mit Spiele und normale Anwendungen bis 95 Watt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Atd5VSY_iFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Watt werden im unteren Bereich des Videos angezeigt.
Habe einige Videos bei mir schon hochgeladen, kann da falls erwünscht noch mehr zeigen.

Natürlich geht auch mehr, aber nur mit so was:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49KCD5iqb9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lPxdKEc3A-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auf meinem Kanal habe ich noch weitere Beispiels Videos, möchte jetzt nicht alle hier einstellen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2018)

Ja klar, wenn du die CPU nur mit Spielen belastest sind 5 GHz bei 100W kein Problem. Da macht die halbe CPU ja auch nix. 
Wo die Reise bei großer Last hingeht siehste ja beim Linpack-Video wos schnell auf 180W rum geht. Videokompression ist nicht ganz so schlimm wie Linpack, nutzt aber ebenso AVX2, ich schätze mal da würdest du bei 120-150W rum landen (wie mein Kollege auch wenn er Stocktaktraten lässt und unlimited Power einstellt). Das ist für nen 5 GHz-9900K durchaus noch sehr gut bzw. sparsam - was aber zum Teil auch an deiner extrem starken Kühlung liegt. CoffeeLake skaliert da ziemlich stark - bedeutet du bist nicht zuletzt deswegen so sparsam weil deine CPU kaum 50 Grad warm wird. Bei 70, 80, 90°C Lasttemperatur würdest du bei gleichen Einstellungen/Last einiges mehr verbrauchen.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2018)

Sollte man meinen....
Schau mal hier, nun ist HT deaktiviert, damit muss die CPU mehr leisten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWBddpbR6cU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tVQLdafgdeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Am ende kommt immer auf die Anwendungen was jeder selbst hat mit an.
Im übrigem hat mein 6700K mit 4,5 GHz auch die 95 Watt überschritten sobald ich Benchmark oder der Gleichen ausgeführt habe was die CPU mehr herausgefordert hat.
Mir geht nur darum das normalerweise mit normalen Anwendungen die CPU die 95 Watt normal nicht überschreitet was oft leider behauptet wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, nun ist HT deaktiviert, damit muss die CPU mehr leisten.



Wie kommste darauf?
Die Auslastungsanzeige wird höher, die zu verrichtende Arbeit bleibt aber die gleiche ohne HT. Nur schaltest du ein paar nur für HT zuständige Funktionseinheiten ab. Die Leistungsaufnahme sollte mit und ohne HT (in Anwendungen die ohnehin keine 16 Threads benutzen können wie spiele) quasi die gleiche sein.

HT ist nur eine technik um die Auslastung vorhandener Kerne ein bisschen zu optimieren wenn die Software es kann. An der Leistungsaufnahme ändert die Technik nicht viel (wenn die Software mit den zusätzlichen Threads nichts anfangen kann gar nichts).


----------



## eXquisite (30. Dezember 2018)

Ohne HT wird die CPU auch nicht so warm, aber bei dem BF Gameplay hast du ja keine 50% Auslastung, du bräuchtest wohl ne zweite Grafikkarte damit du ins Powerlimit kommst - das wäre doch was


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2018)

Das stimmt schon, genau genommen ändert sich da nichts, weil ein Kern nicht auf zwei geteilt ist und es dann beide Aufgaben verrichtet.
Aber wenn sich jemand solch ein Prozessor heute kauft wird er wohl kaum Anwendungen haben die solch ein Prozessor an seine Grenzen bringt. Ausgenommen Videokompression oder ähnliche Programme mit hoher Rechenleistung.

Aber andere Prozessoren werden sich da nicht anders verhalten.

@eXquisite  
Mit meiner Auflösung würden sich beide Grafikkarten langweilen und noch 50% Leistung bringen und auch nichts dran ändern. 
Meine bekomme ich auch mit vollen OC nichts ans Power Limit dran.

EDIT: Habe auch DX12 Videos was auch AVX verwendet.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gt49o4CG1M0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gc4yqFBl8q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dcode (31. Dezember 2018)

FYI: Habe den ersten Post auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht, um nicht noch eine halbe Quelle zu dem Thema im Internet zu hinterlassen.


----------



## dcode (31. Dezember 2018)

Als nächsten Schritt habe ich mich damit befasst, die CPU auf Stock zu undervolten (z.B. CPU Core/GT Voltage Mode: *Adaptive + Offset*, CPU Core Voltage Offset: *-0.040V*) und dabei festgestellt, das selbst bei einem Offset von *-0.000V* nach einer Weile Fehler in Linpack auftreten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Update:* Falscher Alarm. Portable Linpack läuft ohne Probleme durch.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Dezember 2018)

Wie sieht es dabei mit AVX-Offset aus? Denn Linpack verwendet AVX mit seinen Tests und taktet die CPU nicht hierbei runter muss auch mehr Spannung anliegen.


----------



## wolflux (31. Dezember 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja klar, wenn du die CPU nur mit Spielen belastest sind 5 GHz bei 100W kein Problem. Da macht die halbe CPU ja auch nix.
> Wo die Reise bei großer Last hingeht siehste ja beim Linpack-Video wos schnell auf 180W rum geht. Videokompression ist nicht ganz so schlimm wie Linpack, nutzt aber ebenso AVX2, ich schätze mal da würdest du bei 120-150W rum landen (wie mein Kollege auch wenn er Stocktaktraten lässt und unlimited Power einstellt). Das ist für nen 5 GHz-9900K durchaus noch sehr gut bzw. sparsam - was aber zum Teil auch an deiner extrem starken Kühlung liegt. CoffeeLake skaliert da ziemlich stark - bedeutet du bist nicht zuletzt deswegen so sparsam weil deine CPU kaum 50 Grad warm wird. Bei 70, 80, 90°C Lasttemperatur würdest du bei gleichen Einstellungen/Last einiges mehr verbrauchen.



Das schöne ist auch, das du auch über Ampere bzw Watt alles einstellen kannst was du deiner Kühlung unter AVX zumuten willst oder gleich den AVX-Takt.
Ich finde das recht sinnvoll.
Bei Asus Werkseinstellung, alles auf Auto, taktet der i9 um bei seinen 95 Watt TDP zu bleiben, nur den AVX-Takt herunter. Diese 95 Watt hält er ein.

Bei einer starken Wasser- Kühlung sind im auch 3x und 4x 5 GHz mit  Auto-Einstellungen möglich.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie kommste darauf?
> Die Auslastungsanzeige wird höher, die zu verrichtende Arbeit bleibt aber die gleiche ohne HT. Nur schaltest du ein paar nur für HT zuständige Funktionseinheiten ab. Die Leistungsaufnahme sollte mit und ohne HT (in Anwendungen die ohnehin keine 16 Threads benutzen können wie spiele) quasi die gleiche sein.
> 
> HT ist nur eine technik um die Auslastung vorhandener Kerne ein bisschen zu optimieren wenn die Software es kann. An der Leistungsaufnahme ändert die Technik nicht viel (wenn die Software mit den zusätzlichen Threads nichts anfangen kann gar nichts).





Wenn ich die Threads abschalte sind es mindestens 20-30 Watt weniger.
Post 116

[Sammelthread] Intel 9000 Serie (Coffee Lake)  OC Laberthread


----------



## dcode (31. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wie sieht es dabei mit AVX-Offset aus? Denn Linpack verwendet AVX mit seinen Tests und taktet die CPU nicht hierbei runter muss auch mehr Spannung anliegen.



Habe im anfänglichen Post auch einen Graphen mit AVX eingefügt, beim Undervolting. Das Ergebnis ist etwas überraschend, oder gibt es dafür eine Erklärung?


----------

